# Anyone using Bandit stump grinders?



## Mowingman

Tomorrow, the sales rep. from our local Rayco dealer is bringing out a 25hp stump grinder for a demo. He is also bringing out a similar size Bandit machine. It is the Bandit model 2100, with a 27hp engine.
Has anyone used this Bandit machine, or any of the Bandit stump grinders. I do not know much about the Bandit line of equipment. Thanks.


----------



## GoDutch59

*Bandit stump grinder*

Thought i'd offer my two cents worth. I would own a Vermeer, Carlton, or Rayco before I'd buy a Bandit stump cutter. Had a buddy that bought the 27hp gas Bandit model - had several problems: 1) the hoses that supply the ground drive motors with oil get pulled off constantly - your machine is down, you dump oil all over the customer's yard, and you have to spend money to fix a problem that Bandit won't address. do i sound bitter? just don't like seeing my buddy get ripped off. 

We demoed a 352 Vermeer recently -that thing smoked the Bandit, and it's not much more money for a machien that looks to be a lot better designed and built heavier duty. And the Raycos aren't bad, but I can't get any support from them where I'm at.


----------



## Mowingman

Thank you for your input. It was very timely, as I had a demo today with a couple of machines. bought the Rayco. I am fixing to post about my demo in a minute or two.


----------



## tommyo

I have not heard one good thing about Bandit!!!!!Good choice with Rayco.I own 2. 1625 & 1642.


----------



## BoesTreeService

*Love My Bandit*

I bought a Bandit 200+XP and so far I love it. It runs great, starts easy every time, has given me no problems, Has plenty of power and has not bogged down on anything I have fed it.


----------



## notahacker

I think Bandit makes great chippers, but it sounds like stump grinders is not their forte.


----------



## timberwolf tree

Friend Of Mine In Jersey Has One 
I Think Its In The Shop More Than On The Job 

They Should Stick To Chippers


----------



## Mowingman

Actually, I just purchased a Bandit, 2900 track stump grinder, used. I have put about 15 hours on it so far and its working great. I have averaged about 10 stumps/hour, with the average diameter of 24", and grinding to a depth of 18" - 20". I am grinding a lot of Hackberry and Mesquite stumps. I like the way it handles, it has plenty of power, and the remote control is very easy to use. It really is a well designed and beefy machine.
The original owner was not much into using grease, so it has some wear issues I need to address soon. However, with the money I saved on it, a few pins and bushings are not a big expense. 
I may replace my little Rayco with another Bandit, later this year.
Jeff


----------



## BCstumper

How does the bandit compare to the rayco? Do tracks work better on lawns then wheels?


----------



## Mowingman

BCstumper said:


> How does the bandit compare to the rayco? Do tracks work better on lawns then wheels?



I am not using the track machine on any lawn areas YET. I bought it to grind stumps on several large tracts of land I am clearing with a Fecon Mulcher. We have to drop the trees that are too big for the Fecon, then, I have to grind those larger stumps.
In wet weather, I believe the track machine is going to be really handy on lawn areas. My little Rayco leaves ruts, and has gotten stuck more than once. Last spring I had to put off a lot of stump grinding, due to soft ground. The big Bandit tracked machine has rubber tracks, that should allow it to float right over soft areas. I will have to be careful turning the Bandit, so the tracks do not tear up the sod.
Jeff


----------



## Jdonkus

*Track Stump Grinders: Wheel Stump Grinders*



BCstumper said:


> How does the bandit compare to the rayco? Do tracks work better on lawns then wheels?



Tracks work better on almost everything..avoid sharp turns on soft turf or you will tear up the turf. Tracks really work great on steep hills, wet areas or even mud after you've ground the stumps. I've been using track machines for about 5 years and would dream of going to anything else. As a plus, they will also do a zero radius turn which works great for doing stumps with lots of roots in all directions. John the stump grump


----------



## a_lopa

Ive heard good things about the tracked 2900,and not so good with the bandit tow behinds...


----------



## Mowingman

I have done several hundred stumps with my Bandit 2900 T now. It is really a solid machine and has given me very little trouble. The problems I have had, are due to lack of maint. by the previous owner. The tracks have allowed me to grind on days when a wheeled machine would have had to stay in the shop.
I finally started using it on stumps in nice lawns, this summer. If you work the tracks properly in sharp turns, it will do very little damage to the lawn. If you just stop one track and pivot the machine around, it will tear up the grass. 
I have been very impressed with the quick service I have gotten on parts from Bandit and my dealer. The dealer does not keep much in stock for this model, except teeth and filters. However, when he orders the parts from Bandit, they get them to me very quickly. 
I will be replacing my little Rayco 1625, with a slightly larger Bandit machine in the future. The Rayco is a fine machine also, but you can not get remote control on any of the Rayco models. I am now spoiled. Got to have remote control.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> Got to have remote control.
> Jeff




Agreed, tracks and remote or NOTHING!!!!!


(But I like the Carltons)


----------



## a_lopa

Thats nice!Can see my next machine being remote and tracked..Tow behinds can be great thou for quick set ups..


----------



## gr8scott72

a_lopa said:


> Thats nice!Can see my next machine being remote and tracked..Tow behinds can be great thou for quick set ups..



I think tow behinds are worthless. Oh, wait. I take that back. I love them. At least I love when the compitition has them. I have one grinder guy that probably sends me 1 or 2 jobs a week that he can't get to.


----------



## djvrcs

Hey a person can tell that godutch really doesn't know what he is talking about... Not saying that we have everything perfect with us here, but the people that have used vermeer up here as professionals are running away from them. The salesman is still tryin to get us back. Our 252 that we used to have did about 500-700 residential stumps a year, sure, but, also we had the front bearings go out several times even with routine maintenance! I pulled up to a customers one day about 2 1/2 yrs ago now and my competition was across the road with his 252, we had our new 2800 bandit. We did 4 2 1/2 foot stumps, cut a 10" american beech down, stump ground that stump, collected the $$$ and was leaving and saw the competition still working on his approx 3 foot hard maple stump! 2 of our stumps were a little soft, but even so, hands down the bandit has proven to be the best for a bunch of pros up here. I also question the statement that the hoses are coming off that guys machine... sounds like abuse to me, since we have now done approx 2000 stumps now and never had any hoses off!!!!!!! We are going for a 2900T now for our larger work instead of subbing that out or using the excavator unit, and so far i have only heard awesome news outta those units! Good to hear your positiveness mowing-? ...


----------



## gr8scott72

djvrcs said:


> Hey a person can tell that godutch really doesn't know what he is talking about... Not saying that we have everything perfect with us here, but the people that have used vermeer up here as professionals are running away from them. The salesman is still tryin to get us back. Our 252 that we used to have did about 500-700 residential stumps a year, sure, but, also we had the front bearings go out several times even with routine maintenance! I pulled up to a customers one day about 2 1/2 yrs ago now and my competition was across the road with his 252, we had our new 2800 bandit. We did 4 2 1/2 foot stumps, cut a 10" american beech down, stump ground that stump, collected the $$$ and was leaving and saw the competition still working on his approx 3 foot hard maple stump! 2 of our stumps were a little soft, but even so, hands down the bandit has proven to be the best for a bunch of pros up here. I also question the statement that the hoses are coming off that guys machine... sounds like abuse to me, since we have now done approx 2000 stumps now and never had any hoses off!!!!!!! We are going for a 2900T now for our larger work instead of subbing that out or using the excavator unit, and so far i have only heard awesome news outta those units! Good to hear your positiveness mowing-? ...



Don't you think that your 60 hp diesel grinder SHOULD be faster than his 25 hp gas grinder? Like, WAY faster?

I don't really care for the Vermeer but come on. That's not even a far comparison.


----------



## djvrcs

Hey thanks for the brush up. I made the mistake there, i was meaning that we have the 2100. We do sub in a friend who has a 2800, but the story did relate to the 2100. I have thought about that time alot and wondered why it went that much better, maybe he had a bit more root flare, dull teeth etc.But the fact remains that we out did that 252. Have a great day!


----------



## Bigstumps

You never know what kind of teeth that guy had either. I've seen a lot of people waste a ton of time with dull teeth. Especially on smaller machines. The lower the horsepower the more sensitive the machine to the tooth edge.


----------

